# Looking for American/English people living in Arezzo



## ToscanaAmericana

Hi...my husband and I retired to Arezzo about 1 and 1/2 years ago from the U.S. and.have found very few expats. Our Italian still isn't great (to put it mildly)....understanding is OK, but speaking in sentences is very difficult for us. We do have Italian friends, but our conversations are difficult and short. Would love to meet up with others in Arezzo who speak English.


----------



## ToscanaAmericana

ToscanaAmericana said:


> Hi...my husband and I retired to Arezzo about 1 and 1/2 years ago from the U.S. and.have found very few expats. Our Italian still isn't great (to put it mildly)....understanding is OK, but speaking in sentences is very difficult for us. We do have Italian friends, but our conversations are difficult and short. Would love to meet up with others in Arezzo who speak English.


Sorry, i meant people living in Arezzo who speak English.


----------



## marco.reggi

ToscanaAmericana said:


> Hi...my husband and I retired to Arezzo about 1 and 1/2 years ago from the U.S. and.have found very few expats. Our Italian still isn't great (to put it mildly)....understanding is OK, but speaking in sentences is very difficult for us. We do have Italian friends, but our conversations are difficult and short. Would love to meet up with others in Arezzo who speak English.


Hi, I'm an Italian 30 years old boy living near Arezzo and I'm looking for english/american people living in Arezzo for meet and speak in English and Italian. I need to improve my english languages skills and I'm happy to help you in Italian.
If you are interested feel free to contact me trought email marcoreggidori [at] gmail . com
Thank you.
Marco


----------



## normandobbs

Hi,
I don't check this forum often but just happened to see your message. My partner and I have lived in Arezzo centro storico part-time since 2001. We are in early 70s. I can't give my email because I don't have enough posts.
Norman


----------



## mcmash

Hello all,

My husband and I are also living in centro storico in Arezzo and would love to meet others in Arezzo. Any interest in setting up a date for drinks/coffee/

Nancy & Tom


----------



## normandobbs

mcmash said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My husband and I are also living in centro storico in Arezzo and would love to meet others in Arezzo. Any interest in setting up a date for drinks/coffee/
> 
> Nancy & Tom


How about meeting at Coffee O'clock sometime after July 23?

Norman


----------



## mcmash

normandobbs said:


> How about meeting at Coffee O'clock sometime after July 23?
> 
> Norman


Sounds good--we are going to be travelling from August 13-Sept 3 so pick a date between 7/27 and 8/12. Looking forward to it. Nancy


----------



## normandobbs

mcmash said:


> Sounds good--we are going to be travelling from August 13-Sept 3 so pick a date between 7/27 and 8/12. Looking forward to it. Nancy


How about July 30 at 4 PM?


----------



## mcmash

That's my birthday so maybe not the best day, some friends are planning a party. However the 29 or 31 would be OK.


----------



## normandobbs

mcmash said:


> That's my birthday so maybe not the best day, some friends are planning a party. However the 29 or 31 would be OK.


Let's make it Thursday July 31 at 4 PM.

Jack and Norman


----------



## mcmash

It's a date, looking forward to meeting you then.

Nancy


----------



## mcmash

*confirming date*

Hi Jack and Norman

We will be at Coffee O Clock at 4--looking forward to meeting you.

Nancy & Tom


----------



## Auntielee

ToscanaAmericana said:


> Hi...my husband and I retired to Arezzo about 1 and 1/2 years ago from the U.S. and.have found very few expats. Our Italian still isn't great (to put it mildly)....understanding is OK, but speaking in sentences is very difficult for us. We do have Italian friends, but our conversations are difficult and short. Would love to meet up with others in Arezzo who speak English.


My brother and family just moved to Terini. They are American missionaries there.There is another American couple there as well. I am not sure how far this is. It doesn't look too far away.


----------



## SixString

ToscanaAmericana said:


> Hi...my husband and I retired to Arezzo about 1 and 1/2 years ago from the U.S. and.have found very few expats. Our Italian still isn't great (to put it mildly)....understanding is OK, but speaking in sentences is very difficult for us. We do have Italian friends, but our conversations are difficult and short. Would love to meet up with others in Arezzo who speak English.


Hi there. New member here. My wife and I are also retired and we've had a place in Arezzo's centro storico since 2008. We've been in Monaco for the last five years, but we've decided to take up Italian residence and are hoping to be in Arezzo before Christmas. We're looking forward to meeting English-speaking expats in town, so we'd certainly be interested in meeting you once we get down there.

Steve


----------



## Jackster

*Meet-up in Arezzo*

Hi.

I'm considering a move to Arezzo later this year. I just returned from a 4 day trip and plan to return for a longer stay, perhaps in May, for further exploration. If anyone in Arezzo is willing to meet up and chat about life in Arezzo, I'd appreciate it. I was both surprised and impressed with Arezzo. It looks like it might be just the spot for me. 

Thanks,

Jackie


----------



## mcmash

*Arezzo*

My husband and I live in Arezzo and would be happy to meet with you to talk about living here. Let us know when you will be in town.

Nancy and Tom


----------



## Jackster

Hi Nancy. 

I will be in Arezzo May 6 and 7. Do you have time for a coffee and a chat?

Jackie


----------



## mcmash

*Coffee*

Hi Jackie

I would love to but we will be out of town that week. If you are here another time, let me know.

Nancy


----------



## Bethkelly

*english person*

Hi. I have moved close to Arezzo from London. And would also like to meet people as there are very few english speakers here.


Beth.


----------



## beth2107

ToscanaAmericana said:


> Hi...my husband and I retired to Arezzo about 1 and 1/2 years ago from the U.S. and.have found very few expats. Our Italian still isn't great (to put it mildly)....understanding is OK, but speaking in sentences is very difficult for us. We do have Italian friends, but our conversations are difficult and short. Would love to meet up with others in Arezzo who speak English.


Hi.

I don't know whether you'll see this reply but I am currently living in Sansepolcro which is close to Arezzo. I would also like to meet people who speak English. If you still want to meet up I would love to as I have found hardly any expats here. I am from London. Any replies would be fantastic.


Beth.


----------

